# Makeup for blue dress?



## vintage (Oct 21, 2006)

blahblah


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2006)

i think smoky eyes with some subtle blue accents and nude lips would be fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY23107 maybe try that but with a little MAC Freshwater e/s to line the bottom lashes?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 22, 2006)

Gold like Amber lights or Mac Gleam and linegere pigment. And light on the lips like pinkarat.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2006)

I think pink pink, glowing skin and lips.

Like Mac Yogurt from lashline to browbone
MAC Girlie from lashline to crease 
MAC Pink Pearl in the crease
Black eyeliner
false eyelashes


Then NARS Desire Blush

Then MAC Prrrrr over Dervish lipliner


----------

